# Maxima 2004 radio wiring



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi,
Does anyone have the wiring for the radio of a Maxima 2004. I would like to install a cellular car kit and one of the things that I need to do is to mute the radio when the phone is on. 

Thank you

Guy


----------

